
Ask HN: What are your favorite tools for getting work done? - cjbarber
I have this repo on Github, though it&#x27;s more of an all inclusive list.
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;cjbarber&#x2F;ToolsOfTheTrade<p>What I&#x27;m really curious about is -- what tools do you love so much that you recommend them to others any chance you get?<p>For me:<p>- Quip. Start using it. It will eliminate any use for Google Docs and Evernote. It&#x27;s a much faster version of Google Docs. Make sure you download the desktop and mobile apps though, otherwise it&#x27;s not as good.<p>What tool is so good that you know others will love it once they start using it?
======
detaro
clickable link:
[https://github.com/cjbarber/ToolsOfTheTrade](https://github.com/cjbarber/ToolsOfTheTrade)

~~~
zer00eyz
Thanks for pointing this out, useful resource!

------
skylark
Bose QC20i noise cancelling earbuds.

Easily my favorite purchase of 2015 so far. It's incredible how much noise
they suck out of the room - I typically use Sennheisers for music, but Bose
really nailed the noise cancelling technology.

If you're in a noisy open office and listen to music, give them a shot!

~~~
cjbarber
Awesome! Thanks for sharing :)

------
Concours
For News monitorin/Reading:
[https://www.feedsapi.org](https://www.feedsapi.org)

Sales: Yesware , Toutapp

Payment processing: Paypal & Stripe

~~~
cjbarber
Why do you like them? Why are they awesome?

------
cjbarber
I realize I didn't make it clear in the OP -- specifically tools for working.
That could still include things like Quora if you get good info from it.

------
dome82
I like Quip and I wish they had a Presentation tool also. Which tool do you
use for Presentations?

------
ahazred8ta
meta-note: here are all the TotT lists on github -

[https://google.com/search?q=site%3Agithub.com+toolsofthetrad...](https://google.com/search?q=site%3Agithub.com+toolsofthetrade)

------
shoo
index cards, blu-tack, pens, free wallspace.

------
Mimu
My keyboard.

